
Facebook asks users: should we allow men to ask children for sexual images? - justinv
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/05/facebook-men-children-sexual-images
======
justinv
Tweets from Guardian digital editor with a response from FB VP of Product:
[https://twitter.com/JonathanHaynes/status/970235172355477505](https://twitter.com/JonathanHaynes/status/970235172355477505)

